# Cane Creek Headset on older Tuscany Frame



## Jim Galipeau (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi,

I'm installing a Cane Creek S3 headset on a new older model Tuscany frame with a 1 1/8 non-integrated head tube. The frame looks like it was factory prepped. Can I assume that that is correct and that no reaming will be necessary? The reason I ask is that I measured the Head tube ID and got about 33.7mm, which is sort of on the tight end for a press fit of a nominal 34mm OD headset cup.

Thanks in advance for any help!

Jim

Update - The headset went on with no problems without any additional frame prep. 8-4-2006


----------



## Jim Galipeau (Jul 29, 2006)

*All set! Headset went in with no problems.*

Case closed!


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

*headset prep*

Well glad that the cups went in fine but prepping the headtube is more than just reaming the inner diameter, as the top surface and the bottom surface also need to be cut square to the bore axis in order for the whole thing to line up correctly. 



Jim Galipeau said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm installing a Cane Creek S3 headset on a new older model Tuscany frame with a 1 1/8 non-integrated head tube. The frame looks like it was factory prepped. Can I assume that that is correct and that no reaming will be necessary? The reason I ask is that I measured the Head tube ID and got about 33.7mm, which is sort of on the tight end for a press fit of a nominal 34mm OD headset cup.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim Galipeau (Jul 29, 2006)

*Understood.*

Thanks for the reply Tigoat.

I understand what you're saying, as I already checked for square - my only issue was whether or not the head tube ID seemed tight.

Jim


----------

